# Hi!! I'm new and nervous abt my 1st appointment!!



## CKIP (Mar 11, 2006)

Hi!! I've just come across this site when I was looking for some info and thought over 2 days to see whether to post a question or not, anyway, I've plucked up the courage and hopes someone can share their experience with me, thank you very much!!  My GP had refer me to go and see a gynecologist at my local hospital as me and DH has been trying for a baby for a yr with no luck, DH had his SA done and the result was good so my GP had refer me to see the gynecologist, my appointment is coming up and the more I think about it the more nervous I am, can anyone tell me what to expect?? Thank you!!


----------



## Kaz12 (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi CKIP,

Welcome to FF  .  I hope you'll find this site useful.  

Not too sure if all gynecologists do the same but I think you may be asked to do a few more tests (blood test, ultrasound etc) before he/she decides what treatment is the most suitable for you.  (That was what happened to me).

Anyway, good luck with your doctor appointment and hope everything goes well for you.

Kaz


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hiya

Thought I'd share my experience with you.  My dh has a very low sperm count so we are having tx by ICSI.  But when I went to gynaecologist he asked tonnes of questions about when first started periods, how heavy they are, how often we have sex, whether we're efficient at it etc! 

Then he did an internal examination which apart from being embarrassing was ok, didn't hurt.  He then did 3 lots of blood tests and now I'm waiting for a lap & dye under general anaethetic just to make sure all in order to give ICSI best chance of success. (Lap & dye is a small camera inserted near tummy button to check your ovaries and fallopian tubes - they put dye in through cervix at same time to check there are no blockages) I'm due to have that done in May.

Don't worry though they are so kind to you.  They understand how upsetting it is to not be able to get pg and they are really kind and gentle in the way they talk to you (or mine was).

Hope this helps and welcome to FF

Amanda x


----------



## The Great Adventurer (Mar 9, 2006)

Hiya,

Welcome, my situ is a bit different as you can see from my first post.  I had the baseline tests of my fertility, Again I'm not sure if all clinics are the same.  But this is my experience:
Take a good book as invariably their appointments will not be running to time and you might have a wait.  I wear my fave undies to boost my confidence as well!
I had a blood test that checks hormones levels on day three of my cycle LH and FSH it tells them whether you are producing and releasing eggs.
They also took blood to test for Chlamydia as apparently this STD can stuff up your fertility.
Invariably you will have some sort of internal pelvic exam, mine was an internal ultrasound.  Yes it is embarrassing, but it is no worse than any other pelvic exam and a lot more comfy.  They place a plastic long tampon shaped thing internally and it will shows all your internal bits on a computer screen.  It is quite fascinating really to see what you look like on the inside.  Ask the clinician if you can have a look.  Some ladies have a tilted womb (ie it lies to a different side to everyone else's) other things that show up on these scans are Poly Cystic ovaries where you might have a cyst on the ovary.  DO NOT WORRY everything can be treated with the modern fertility treatments.

Sometimes there is just no reason at all for infertility, my friend  took 5 years to conceive and she reckoned this was because of her hectic lifestyle and the emotional pressure to conceive.

These things are always better if you can chill out!

I keep my fingers crossed that it all goes well for you.

TGA.


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

hi thereckip,
i was really nervous aswell before my first appointment, although i had kind of differing experiences, shall try not to bore you but this is what happened basically. 
fell PG in march 2002 (found out april 2002), somewhat a suprise as had just had coil removed the month before as it was causing me lots of probs. however by may it was discovered that it was ectopic i lost a tube as result. we were so pleased at the thought at having a baby we thought it would happen just as quick again. in 2004 we ended up having our probs looked into, we thought it might be low sperm count as DH caught chlamidia from his lovely x. but a laperoscopy found that i had PCOS. they asked loads of questions about our   life, took bloods, did internals, gave me scans, a few swabs here and there and that was it. i was put on clomid for 6 months but it had no effect, so we waited, and finally in 2005 we were told we could have IUI. first try didnt work, apparently i didnt respond very well as i can produce follicles i just have the ovulation prob! 
so not to bad over all.
if there are any worries etc, this site is brilliant for answering all questions queries and stuff in general.
all the best for your appointment 
corrina


----------



## steph33 (Mar 11, 2006)

hiya ckip 
i am also new to this site i only found it 2 days ago . i have gone through fertility problems for the last 5yrs and have had most of the common test done and i am still trying to conceive 
i have had an ectopic and 3 miscarriages but ive not given up because i am now getting some answers from the test that have been done.i have got a daughter who is 9yrs and although i did have a lot of complications with her she is here today to tell the story 
if you want to talk feel free to email me on email address removed ~ please use IM system
or msn me on msn address removed even though the msn is my partners address it is only me who goes on it so feel free to ask any questions and i hope i gan give you some good advise
take care steph


----------



## CKIP (Mar 11, 2006)

Thank you very much for all your advices and experiences, I had a blood test at my GP on my day 21 in Jan, but my GP had refer me to the hospital before I had my results as DH had his SA done before my test, because his SA came back quite good, my GP said probably the prob is on me!! Which is quite worrying 
DH knows I am worried and will take a day off work to come with me for my 1st appointment, but just don't know what to expect, but thanks to all of you I'm getting an idea!! 

Thanks so much!!

Laurie


----------



## steph33 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi laurie 
i wouldnt see it as worrying that your gp thinks the problem is you as it is easier to find the problem and a solution if the problem is with you as it is more complicated in the male 
so keep posative and stronge
steph


----------



## CKIP (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanx steph, I'll try and stay positive but sometimes little thoughts will come along with what IF I can't have children of my own at all!!  I was really hoping that I'll be able to get a BFP this month, so I wouldn't have to go along to my appointment  but of course I'm not that lucky!!  It's also hard when all your friends around you are all suddenly pregnant or having their 2nd child, and you're the only one still trying!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi CKIP and welcome to ff

I have no advice hun but i hope the appointment goes ok and try to relax im sure u are both fine and u just need to have lots of bms and u will get a BFP

Kate


----------



## CKIP (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanx everyone, will let u no how i get on with my 1st appointment!! I hope it goes well too!!


----------



## Kaz12 (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi CKIP,

Tell us how you go with your first doctor appointment if possible.  All the best!  Sending you     

Kaz


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

and Welcome to FF CKIP

 for your first appointment

Wishing you   &  

~Dizzi~


----------



## smiley4 (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi,

I'm new too and have just had my first appt with the gyno at the hosp. My Gp was useless and didn't do any tests at all - just referred me straight away.  The gyno was lovely - asked me loads of questions like the others explained.  He then arranged a blood test on day 21 and said I'd need a pelvic scan to see if that shows anything up.  I'm just waiting for the appt date for that now. If that doesn't show anything I'll then have to have a laparoscopy.

I hope your appt goes well and you get a nice gyno like I did.

Katy x


----------



## steph33 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi katy 
good luck with ur up coming test hope all goes well 
ive has 3 laps its the best way for them to find out wot is happening 
and yes ive got a lovely gyny consultant aswell  she is so sensative and supportive 
which hospital r u at  .im at wythenshawe hosp in manchesterfeel free to contact me direct email or msn
babydust being sent to you hope u catch it 
steph


----------



## CKIP (Mar 11, 2006)

My appointment's not till end of march, so will let u no how it went then!! Thanx everyone!!


----------



## KathyS (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi

In my experience, everyone I have met during my tests and treatment have been fabulous.  There really isn't anything to feel nervous about - they are there to help you and I have always felt that they really genuinely care and want everything to work out for you.  

Good luck with the appointment.

Kathy x


----------



## CKIP (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanx Kathy, I think what I'm worrying about is what kind of test she might do at my 1st appointment, at least I'll be prepare if I know before hand, but I've been told to expect an internal, which is what I dread !!


----------



## KathyS (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi there

Internal's are not the greatest thing in the world are they?!  You just have to remember they do it everyday and unfortunately it is something we have to put up with to get to where we want to be.  

Take care

Kathy x


----------



## ed (Mar 14, 2006)

welcome ckip,
when i went for mine i had lots of blood tests as well as the dye, scans to see if you ovulate and then they checked fsh and something else.  something to do with the signals from the brain that produce what you need for a baby. after that if all clear you go to the next step. fingers crossed and goodluck takecare ED


----------



## helen27 (Jul 16, 2005)

Hi CKIP

welcome to FF.  I hope you find it as helpful and supportive as I know I do!!

Good luck for your 1st Appt.  try not to get too stressed out about it.  At mine, they checked our weight, and asked us loads of qu.s about our general health.  they then arranged for us to have a load of tests (various bloods, different SA for DH, an HSG for me (although I did end up having tihs done privately as the wating list was quite long), scans etc).  DH and I both came out of the appt feeling really positive that finally we were doing sometihng usuful, instead of just waiting each month.

i will be keeping my fingers crossed for you!!

Best of luck 
h x

p.s. I have blown you some bubbles, to hlep you feel at home!!


----------



## CKIP (Mar 11, 2006)

Hi everybody, remember me?? I was the one who posted here a few weeks back asking what to expect on my 1st appointment with my Gynaecologist, well I had my appointment yesterday, We started off with a chat abt my medical history and then like all of you had said, I had an internal done (and of course what I dreaded the most but I just kept thinking it'll be over in minute!!   )

He then explained that I would need a blood test done on my day 2 to check my hormones and a test done to check my tubes, and I'll need to return to see him again in 3 months time after I had all my tests done, so we can find out what's the probs are and maybe start me on Clomid (not sure if thats how u spell it) cos the test done on my day 21 at mt GP showed I didn't ovulate.

So, although we didn't find out much but at least my journey had finally started!! But I'm still hoping that maybe I'll get pregnant naturally within these 3 months then I won't have to go back and see him again!!! 

Laurie


----------



## overthemoon.com (Mar 30, 2006)

Glad it all went ok, I wish you lots & lots & lots of luck... 

And I know what you mean when you say the 'dreaded internal' It always mekes me cringe when they say.......  "Ok Now, Feet together, knees apart!!" eeerrrrrr just writing it makes me cringe !!!

x x


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Laurie-now the ball is rolling!Thats brilliant news. We are about to be referred so hopefully will have our 1st appointment soon. I will cross my fingers for a natural pg for you. 

Take care. Mel***


----------



## ~SUGAR~ (Mar 25, 2006)

That's the spirit Laurie...lots of       I'm sure it all helps. Good luck with everything xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi laurie it all sounds positive hun and good luck for the future

Kate xxx


----------



## CKIP (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanx all, yes the journey has finally started and I keep telling myself to stay positive and even if the worst comes to the worst then at least I've tried my best and there's nothing I would regret later on!! 

Sending you all     &  !!

Laurie


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi laurie thats the attitude girl - have a good try at it then u will never have any regrets

Take care

kate xxx


----------

